# Best of 2016 Video



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Enjoy.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Great video. It makes me want to get back to tarpon fishing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

freakin sweet!!!
snookered


----------

